
Google's voice-generating AI is now indistinguishable from humans - jonbaer
https://qz.com/1165775/googles-voice-generating-ai-is-now-indistinguishable-from-humans/?href=
======
dmckeon
Discussion at:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16014047](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16014047)

------
nielsbot
Is this efficient enough to run real-time on a phone?

